# MVD dental extractions and anesthesia



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sugarplum has been diagnosed with MVD since she was about 1 1/2. A couple of weeks ago we noticed a bump right under her eye and her gum was a little bit swollen. We took her to our regular vet thinking she might have gotten a bug bite and they recommended that we take her to a dental specialist to make sure that it was not a tooth root abscess. They put her on an antihistamine and she has been on clavamox for the last 10 days. The swelling has drastically improved and I would say she has about 10% of swelling under her Eye remaining. Her gums is still swollen but that has drastically improved as well. The reason we put her on the antibiotic was that there is a draining track and pus did come out that's why we started the antibiotic. She has been eating normally drinking normally and everything else seems fine except for the fact that shewon't chew anything hard on her left side.
We went to see the specialist today and I was perturbed from the moment I walked in. One sugarplum gets anxious she whines so the first thing that the vet tech said was "you're being pathetic " that made me just want to jump out of my skin but I kept my composure. When the dentist walked in he just looked at some pictures that I took and automatically said that the tooth needs to be extracted. Because of her liver issues I declined putting her under anesthesia just to take x-rays. So after convincing him for a little bit they were able to do an x-ray of her tooth while she was awake because she's such a good girl that she stayed and had no problem. He came back with the x-ray and said that the tooth needs to be extracted. The only reason why I would even go to him is because they have an anesthesiologist on staff. I am very concerned because of her liver issue and her being under General anesthesia for about an hour to an hour and a half.
I am going to have to do her bile acid test before anything gets done to see where she's at with that.I know that it's important to have good teeth but up until now she has never had an issue and every time we go to the vet they say her teeth are perfect because she eats a lot of carrots and has her bully sticks. I am not sure if we should rush into surgery because the antibiotics seem to be working.
Has anyone else had this issue?
I really do not trust the specialist and I had him send over the results to our regular vet as well as copies of the x-ray. 
I feel like I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place because I want to make the best decision for her health but I feel as if the specialist just wants our money even with the estimate they were not honest money is not an issue we have insurance on her but I am just concerned about her being under for that while any suggestions would help. If anyone has had this issue and it has resolved on its own I would appreciate any input otherwise I appreciate it just as much. I have attached pictures of her report as well as her last couple of bile acid test if anyone can help that would be great

Thank you.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I haven't had the experience you are talking about but My Riley has MVD. He has not had a dental yet. I think he needs one soon. But my Sissy had a dental this year and last. Last year she did not do so good under anesthesia even though I had them low dose her. Her molars looked awful this year so she had to have one again. Since last year was tough on her the vet said he would just mask her this year, no anesthesia. He did have to pull her molars and stitch her. She was awake and alert shortly after and showed no signs of trauma. Last year when I picked her up she was a rag doll and didn't come around tis the next morning. I can't really advise you, just telling you my experience. It does look like the tooth will continue to be a problem though. Keep us posted. Also, if you don't like the dental specialist, your gut is probably right. Find someone else.


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that. I'm glad she is well now. So far it's only one tooth and it's the strangest thing because her teeth are so clean and she always eats carrots. They said they would be using gas, but I'm just nervous because the only other surgery she has had was her spay. I'm also worried about her not being able to eat carrots anymore with a missing tooth.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Trust your instinct. Do you live where you can get a second opinion?


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

My Tanner has MVD and takes Marin which has brought his ALT down to normal. He gets a dental twice a year and so far has had no problems.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Daisy and Max both just had quite a few teeth extracted. It was very stressful, even though they are both healthy. It is always scary when they go under anesthesia. I can't imagine how scary it would be if I didn't like and trust the vet. We went to a large animal hospital, where the vet specialist does tooth extractions all day every day, and there is an ER there too, just in case. He met with me beforehand to talk about my concerns about the anesthesia, and explained their very thorough process, especially the monitoring while they are under. They have two vet techs who monitor them during the procedure.
I agree that if you have a bad feeling about the vet, it is worth considering looking for someone else. Do you have a large vet hospital, or vet school hospital anywhere nearby?
You could check the American Veterinary Dental College website for someone in your area: Home | AVDC - American Veterinary Dental College
Also, Daisy and Max love baby carrots, and they can still eat them fine. Daisy had 14 teeth pulled, and Max had 12 teeth pulled.


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Daisy and Max both just had quite a few teeth extracted. It was very stressful, even though they are both healthy. It is always scary when they go under anesthesia. I can't imagine how scary it would be if I didn't like and trust the vet. We went to a large animal hospital, where the vet specialist does tooth extractions all day every day, and there is an ER there too, just in case. He met with me beforehand to talk about my concerns about the anesthesia, and explained their very thorough process, especially the monitoring while they are under. They have two vet techs who monitor them during the procedure.
> I agree that if you have a bad feeling about the vet, it is worth considering looking for someone else. Do you have a large vet hospital, or vet school hospital anywhere nearby?
> You could check the American Veterinary Dental College website for someone in your area: Home | AVDC - American Veterinary Dental College
> Also, Daisy and Max love baby carrots, and they can still eat them fine. Daisy had 14 teeth pulled, and Max had 12 teeth pulled.


It's great to hear that they are doing well. The only place in Chicago is the place I took them. I don't have an issue with the dr. I have an issue with the staff, the only good thing about them is they have an anesthesiologist but depending on how her BAT will be we might consider doing at her regular vet which we TRUST COMPLETELY or at another vet that is 2 hours away and specialist in dental but does not have an anesthesiologist. 
It's great to know they can still eat carrots, that's what I was worried about since she doesn't eat a lot of protein and her diet is 50% baby carrots. Prayers for sugarplum are greatly appreciated and I pray for God to guide me in making the right decisions for her.


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

Tanner's Mom said:


> My Tanner has MVD and takes Marin which has brought his ALT down to normal. He gets a dental twice a year and so far has had no problems.


Her liver enzymes are normal thanks to the natural medication that we give her but her bile acids are usually high. Did tanner get normal anesthesia or gas ?


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

Polly's mom said:


> Trust your instinct. Do you live where you can get a second opinion?



There is only one vet dentist in Chicago , who's staff I do not trust but they have an anesthesiologist but there is another vet dentist 2 hours away that took the time and spoke to me for 30 min on the phone yesterday


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I tend to go with my gut in thing like this. If you didn't really like the staff and felt uncomfortable then follow your instincts. At your vet, does the vet do all? Administer the anesthesia and do the dental work? Sometimes they have someone monitor the anesthesia. I would wait for the course of the antibiotics to be over and see how it looks then.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

1. Bile acids are not a good monitoring test. For every time you test, they will be different. Elevated is elevated. If your vet is repeating this frequently, they are wasting your money. It is much more important to monitor the liver enzymes with a normal chemistry panel. 
2. Dogs with MVD are fine to have anesthesia. The vet will want to go lightly with pre-medications, induce with propofol, and maintain on iso or sevo gas. Otherwise there really isn't any special monitoring for a dog with MVD vs. a dog without. 
3. You don't always need a board certified dentist. If you like the dentist, great! Go there. But many general practices are equipped to handle things like this. And having a technician do the cleaning and/or monitoring is what veterinary technicians are trained to do! When I, as a vet tech, take my dogs for a dental, I have a vet tech perform the cleaning and monitor anesthesia.


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> I tend to go with my gut in thing like this. If you didn't really like the staff and felt uncomfortable then follow your instincts. At your vet, does the vet do all? Administer the anesthesia and do the dental work? Sometimes they have someone monitor the anesthesia. I would wait for the course of the antibiotics to be over and see how it looks then.



Thank you so much for your advice I feel the same way I did not trust them and I don't trust them with my furry baby. Our vet does do dental work and like I said before I trust them completely the only issue is that they're booked pretty far in advance with surgeries but they told me that they would squeeze us in if need be. They also called me back today and gave me the number to a different dentist in our area just about an hour and a half away and I called them and they seemed very nice and that is their specialty. I would not have an issue with our vet doing it except for the fact that if it gets a little bit more complicated it will be harder for them with her being under anesthesia for So long . Especially because she's so little I think they would be very cautious. First step is to get her blood work done and see how her liver values are. Thank you so much for your support


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

jmm said:


> 1. Bile acids are not a good monitoring test. For every time you test, they will be different. Elevated is elevated. If your vet is repeating this frequently, they are wasting your money. It is much more important to monitor the liver enzymes with a normal chemistry panel.
> 2. Dogs with MVD are fine to have anesthesia. The vet will want to go lightly with pre-medications, induce with propofol, and maintain on iso or sevo gas. Otherwise there really isn't any special monitoring for a dog with MVD vs. a dog without.
> 3. You don't always need a board certified dentist. If you like the dentist, great! Go there. But many general practices are equipped to handle things like this. And having a technician do the cleaning and/or monitoring is what veterinary technicians are trained to do! When I, as a vet tech, take my dogs for a dental, I have a vet tech perform the cleaning and monitor anesthesia.


1. You are very right that bile acids are always different. For the most part her liver enzymes are within normal range and we test usually 2 to 3 times a year. It is more our choice than an hour but she said 6 to 9 months would be fine except for the fact that we have insurance on her so we pay very little in the long run and this way we kind of have an idea of where her liver Stands
2. That's what I've been told by another vet but when we went to the specialist he made a big deal about it and scared us even more. This new specialist that we're going to go to next Thursday does this all the time.
3. I completely agree that we don't need a board certified dentist but at the same time since there is a bit of a liver issue problem I would rather be on the safe side. If our vet thinks they can do it and there is not a problem like I said before I trust them completely. They recommended this new vet that we are going togo to on Thursday and said she is wonderful. So if they feel more comfortable with us going to the specialist I don't have a problem with that as well. I am so thankful we have insurance for her. 
I just want to thank everybody for their input and it makes me feel so much more calm knowing that we are not the only ones that had to go through this. I appreciate it from the bottom of my heart to the tip of my toes


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Iubire14 said:


> Her liver enzymes are normal thanks to the natural medication that we give her but her bile acids are usually high. Did tanner get normal anesthesia or gas ?


I didn't know there was a difference but as far as I know, he gets normal anesthesia..


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

This may help:

Anesthesia for patients with liver disease (Proceedings)

Lucky has had anesthetics twice. In both case they went with the minimum safe and kept the time short.


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> This may help:
> 
> Anesthesia for patients with liver disease (Proceedings)
> 
> Lucky has had anesthetics twice. In both case they went with the minimum safe and kept the time short.


Thank you so much. I will be sending this link to our vet. Waiting on them to let us know if they would feel comfortable doing it.
I am all over the place right now
Have a job interview Monday but don't know if I'm going to take the job if I have to stay with sugarplum during the first week or so after surgery.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Where do you live?


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

Polly's mom said:


> Where do you live?



Chicago. Downtown.


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sugarplum is having surgery on Monday with dr juriga Say a little prayer for her. Thank you all


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Good luck on Monday.


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Good luck on Monday.


Thank you !


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My Lisi is hyper-allergic & had higher than normal B Acids. She also has an immune mediated disorder. I used a normal vet (who does lots of dental stuff) in the US a year & half ago who did it as JMM suggested. She came out of it hopping & acting as though nothing happened--wide awake. I do not retest bile acids.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, it's so wonderful to know you are always beside us, just waiting for us to come talk with you. Lord little Sugarplum will be having surgery on Monday, Lord your in control of everything, may the surgery go without any issues, and a quick recovery. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


I pray all goes well with precious little Sugarplum and soon she will be back munching on her carrots.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Prayers for little Sugarplum on Monday. I'll be watching for an update.

My Paxton has liver issues - after all the tests, the only diagnosis was that his liver is on the small side. It's time for his dental and although the specialist says he should be fine under anesthesia, it still makes me extremely nervous.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Anesthesia is always, always scary---no matter how many times they go under, something can always play out on the wrong side---it usually doesn't, but it is the uncertainty that plays havoc w/our minds. 
We can only do the best that we can, and make every effort to be as prepared as possible. There just are no guarantees. 
Sending up many prayers for a safe procedure. Let us know when you come & go so we can be there w/you in this way.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Iubire14 said:


> Sugarplum is having surgery on Monday with dr juriga Say a little prayer for her. Thank you all


 Somehow I missed seeing your thread earlier on about Sugarplum. I just read all the posts now. Please know that you and your sweetheart will be in my prayers and with positive thoughts.

I don't have any advice to offer right now. I can share that in July of 2014, Snowball was diagnosed with mild compensated degenerative valvular disease. This past March ... he had congestive heart failure (left-sided congestive heart failure - secondary to ruptured chordae tendinae and sudden severe regurgitation) On July 20th (this past month) his cardiology exam (with an echocardiogram) has shown a more positive diagnosis. However, with Snowball's diagnosis and prognosis ... anesthesia is a much higher risk for Snowball.

So, I totally understand your worries about Sugarplum. During all of Snowball's first eight and a half years, he never had teeth extracted. They were perfect. But, then about two years ago, he had to have about six extracted. It was very upsetting because he does get his teeth cleaned every single day ... in fact, twice a day now. But, he still has one molar, the last one in the back on the left side, that is being monitored. In the meantime, he receives Convenia injections (antibiotic) every five weeks. He might have to have the tooth extracted in the near future. I can share these thoughts with you ... 

I do understand the risk ... so much so, that even as I type this, my stomach becomes upset thinking about it. So, again, I understand your worries. However, I also know that if Snowball needs for the tooth to be extracted ... that he will have the best care possible. The dentist has his office a few doors down, in the same building, as Snowball's cardiologist. I know that the cardiologist will be right there along with the dental specialist. I will still be a wreck .. but, I will have to do what is best for Snowball. 

As for you and Sugarplum ... I looked up the name of the doctor who will be doing Sugarplum's surgery on Monday. If it is Dr. Stephen Juriga ... you are in great hands. I was impressed reading about his practice and his background. And his clinic has an accreditation as a small animal hospital (which I personally feel is really important). He obviously has years of experience and has received honorable awards. Just reading about his personal life and his bond with pets ... and, then looking looking at the picture of him on his webpage ... Dr. Juriga looks like an intelligent and gentle soul. 

Please know that my thoughts and prayers will be with your and Sugarplum. I love the picture of Sugarplum ... she looks like an angel and she is absolutely adorable. :wub:

By the way ... I love her name ... Sugarplum. Sometimes I call Snowball sugarplum. :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I hope everything goes well Monday. Sweetness will be seeing him for a consult after the holidays.


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Heavenly Father, it's so wonderful to know you are always beside us, just waiting for us to come talk with you. Lord little Sugarplum will be having surgery on Monday, Lord your in control of everything, may the surgery go without any issues, and a quick recovery. In Jesus name I pray. Amen
> 
> 
> I pray all goes well with precious little Sugarplum and soon she will be back munching on her carrots.


Thank you so much. Means the world to me.


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Anesthesia is always, always scary---no matter how many times they go under, something can always play out on the wrong side---it usually doesn't, but it is the uncertainty that plays havoc w/our minds.
> We can only do the best that we can, and make every effort to be as prepared as possible. There just are no guarantees.
> Sending up many prayers for a safe procedure. Let us know when you come & go so we can be there w/you in this way.





Madison's Mom said:


> Prayers for little Sugarplum on Monday. I'll be watching for an update.
> 
> My Paxton has liver issues - after all the tests, the only diagnosis was that his liver is on the small side. It's time for his dental and although the specialist says he should be fine under anesthesia, it still makes me extremely nervous.


Thank you so much !


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Iubire14 said:
> 
> 
> > Sugarplum is having surgery on Monday with dr juriga Say a little prayer for her. Thank you all
> ...


Thank you so much! 
Yes Dr juriga is amazing ! We had our consult today and he took his time with us, explained everything in detail, and so sweet. He is truly genuine and I trust him. Well worth the 2 hour drive to see him! He is the first dental specialist out of the 3 we saw that actually took a look in her mouth without us asking him to. He made no assumptions and was clear on every step of the process, from the anesthesia he will be using and why, to the pain meds and antibiotics. He is a genuine soul and honest. His prices were far below what anyone has quoted us. From the second we saw his smiling face, we knew we would go with him. Third time is a charm. I am just happy to get this surgery over with so she can go back to being her happy self , but because it's the bigger molar I don't know how she will be chewing on her baby carrots, but she will be pain free and that's all that matters. 
Also, this is the only dental specialist that actually SHOWED us pictures of every possibility and what the process looks like. He also has windows in his surgery suite so we could watch the whole time. I won't be but my husband will. I have never felt so comfortable with a vet as I do with Dr. juriga.


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

By the way Dr. Juriga is a doggy's mom dream! He said that if a doggy daddy told him something and a doggy mommy told him something Else, he would be inclined to believe the doggy mommy. He really talked to us as if she was our daughter, which she is, our doggy daughter


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Iubire14 said:


> By the way Dr. Juriga is a doggy's mom dream! He said that if a doggy daddy told him something and a doggy mommy told him something Else, he would be inclined to believe the doggy mommy. He really talked to us as if she was our daughter, which she is, our doggy daughter


Oh my, goodness! I love, love, love the picture of your adorable Sugarplum eating the ice cream!:wub: So precious. :wub: She has those big gorgeous eyes. :wub: She is such a precious looking doll doggy.:wub: 

You should frame that picture.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That's great news. I'm so glad you found someone you are comfortable with. My Sissy had both her molars out this year and it hasn't slowed her down a bit on chewing. BTW, she doesn't like baby carrots, not sure why neither of mine do.Keep us updated.


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

So surgery is Monday , she has been of antibiotics for 10 days, swelling is coming back , the little bubble on her gums is back and today it popped and pus came out. Talked to the Dr and hopefully they will put long acting morphine in her nerve block so she doesn't have to be on NSAIDs like rimadyl or metacam. Anyone have any opinion about this ?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

After dentals with extractions, my girls had metacam for one day - no longer. If you need longer pain relief, you may want to look at two products that my holistic vet recommends: T-Relief (used to be called traumeel) or Animal Essentials' Comfort Plus (poppy and skullcap blend). The T-relief can be ordered on Amazon and the dose for our little ones is 1/4 tablet up to 3 times a day. 

Good luck Monday!


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

maggieh said:


> After dentals with extractions, my girls had metacam for one day - no longer. If you need longer pain relief, you may want to look at two products that my holistic vet recommends: T-Relief (used to be called traumeel) or Animal Essentials' Comfort Plus (poppy and skullcap blend). The T-relief can be ordered on Amazon and the dose for our little ones is 1/4 tablet up to 3 times a day.
> 
> Good luck Monday!


Thank you ! We have t-relief, it was called traumeel before. How fast was their recovery ? And do you know if they got any pain med injected before they got out ??
Sugar threw up the morning, I am so anxious, I can't wait for this to be over and for her to go back to her normal self.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It sounds like an abscessed tooth. Sending loving prayers for a successful time tomorrow.


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> It sounds like an abscessed tooth. Sending loving prayers for a successful time tomorrow.



Yes it is abcessed, that's why even though I hate the idea of surgery, the idea of her always swallowing pus is worse. Thank you so much for your kind words.


Sugarplum says thank you to everyone praying for her !


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Iubire14 said:


> Thank you ! We have t-relief, it was called traumeel before. How fast was their recovery ? And do you know if they got any pain med injected before they got out ??
> Sugar threw up the morning, I am so anxious, I can't wait for this to be over and for her to go back to her normal self.


They did not get a pain med injection at the vet; we started the metacam later that night. I did metacam the day after and that was it, but mine didn't have an access. They did get stitches. Both were back to their usual selves the day after.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I will be thinking about you and Sugarplum tomorrow. I am so happy for you that you have found such a wonderful doctor that you feel comfortable with and whom you can trust.

Please update us when you can.


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

It's almost 1 am and we have to be up at 6 so we can make it to the vet by 9. Gave sugarplum a bath, cut her nails and filed them, disinfected her toys, fed her, put all her food and treats away and now I'm just staring at her while she sleeps. This is my first dog and I never thought I could love something so much. A lot of friends and family don't understand how I can love a dog so much but she is the sweetest and most well behaved pup that I could have ever asked for. It has been a rough couple of weeks but I just want to thank everyone for their advice and prayers, I know that God is in control of everything and I know this is a trial for me to trust in Him completely. He has blessed us with such an amazing puppy that has filled our hearts and lives with so much joy in the 4 years that we have had her, that I am beyond blessed to have had her for as long as we have and by God's grace we will have her for many years to come. To love her and care for her and spoon feed her because she doesn't eat any other way, and to love her for all of her little quirks. 

I really want to thank all of you from the bottom of my heart, you guys don't now how much this means to me 

I will update everyone as soon as she is out.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

We'll be thinking about you today. If you drive out 88, you'll actually be driving past my office, so I'll toss some good thoughts your direction! Hugs to you both!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Thinking of you today and praying that all will go well with Sugarplum's dental. Please let us know how she is doing as soon as you can. In the meantime, prayers and positive thoughts for you and Sugarplum.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Thinking of you and Sugarplum today...


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Thinking of you and Sugarplum, and sending prayers.


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

Premeds are done. She didn't throw up from the morphine ! That's a good sign. In the process of X-rays. I couldn't bare to look. 
Will update.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Iubire14 said:


> Premeds are done. She didn't throw up from the morphine ! That's a good sign. In the process of X-rays. I couldn't bare to look.
> Will update.


Awww ... look at sweet Sugarplum and her Mommy. :heart:

I have been thinking about both of you all morning. Although I can see the look of worry (and love) on your face ... Sugarplum is in the best of care. I see the little IV hook-up is on her little leg already ... so, it looks as though she is indeed ready for surgery. I imagine that she will be in recovery and going home later today or early this evening. 

I will be looking for an update. You and Sugarplum continue to be in my thoughts and prayers. :wub:


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

We are out ! On our way home ! Everything went Well, only one tooth extracted and she had a little fracture on the other one that he sealed. She cried a lot but is better now. Gave her extended morphine and 4 days of metacam and 10 days of clavamox. Surgery only took an hour ! We got outside. She peeped and pooped and now we are on the way home. She is such a trooper. Thank you guys so much !


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh, that's wonderful news! I know you are relieved!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Iubire14 said:


> We are out ! On our way home ! Everything went Well, only one tooth extracted and she had a little fracture on the other one that he sealed. She cried a lot but is better now. Gave her extended morphine and 4 days of metacam and 10 days of clavamox. Surgery only took an hour ! We got outside. She peeped and pooped and now we are on the way home. She is such a trooper. Thank you guys so much !


This is such wonderful news! I am so happy for you and Sugarplum.

That's kind of funny that she peed and pooped so soon after surgery ... I think that is a good thing. 

Please keep us updated. She looks so precious on her travel back home. And, the picture of her in surgery ... your dentist is absolutely awesome. 

Thank you so much for your update. Please give her a gentle hug and kiss from her auntie Marie. :wub:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So relieved she did so well and that you are on your way home. She will feel so much better with that nasty tooth gone. Prayers that she has a comfortable night and is bouncing around by tomorrow.


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

Got home and fed her a little. I put her food in the blender. Gave her the metacam and clavamox and we took a 3 hour nap. Trying to get her to eat is a little though but we are working on it. She hasn't thrown up yet, thank you Lord. She's still a little loopy. But thank you God !


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Look at that face. Glad she came out of it so well.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so glad everything went well! I'm sure that by tomorrow she will be just about back to normal.


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

She is still a little groggy but much better than expected. We stocked up on all kinds of baby food (none with onion) and we are gonna be on a baby food diet for a few days. She did have a tooth that the enamel was chipped and they bonded it. Do you guys think it could be from her Flossie's ( bully stick)?


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

I got her some baby food , just organic chicken but she didn't want to eat it. So I also got some vegetable baby food that has zucchini, peas, and spinach, she ate like a champ. Should I be worried that it's too much spinach for her ?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I've never changed their food following a dental and would be afraid of a tummy upset if I did so. Mine eat a dehydrated raw so I just fed small amounts a few hours apart the first evening and they were both back on a normal schedule regarding amount and timing the next morning.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Great news! So happy all went well.


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you all!

Do you guys have any experience or do you think her tooth could have gotten chipped from eating Flossies (bully sticks)?


----------

